# Mountains of Misery Warm Up ride.. CMCentury



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Just got this in my email today:


http://cmcentury.fourseasonswc.com

“Six Mountain Metric Ride”

Saturday, May 12, 2007

A Six Mountain Metric Bike Ride with 7,500 vertical feet Climbs.

Contact Tazewell Community Hospital at (276) 988-8721 for details.

From:	"Crystal L. Johnson" <[email protected]> Add to Address BookAdd to Subject:	CMC Bike Ride
Date:	Mon, 9 Apr 2007 11:40:57 -0400

Good Morning from a cold snowy Tazewell,Virginia. 
It's time to get on your bike and start pedalling off those calories from all the Holiday Treats.
This is just a reminder that we will be having the
Spring "Six Mountain Metric Ride" in the beautiful Mountains of Southwest Virginia Saturday, May 12, 2007 I have attached a copy of the brochure and registration information if you are unable to open please let me know or you can obtain the details on the website. 
SEE YA THERE!
Web site is: cmcentury.fourseasonswc.com
If you have any questions, suggestions, don't hesitate to contact the Public Relation Department at Tazewell Community Hospital.


----------

